# Anyone Live or have worked in Denver?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious what it's like there since I may be moving there and wanting to know what I'll be facing.

Such thing as - are basements common there?

Outside mainline cleanouts? (in OKC prob 80% of houses had an outside C/O, here in Omaha maybe 2% do)

Kitchen Cleanouts?

Anything else unique to the area drain-cleaning wise?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nobody got any info on Denver?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ace Sewer from the ridgid forum is there.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Where would the Ridgid forum be? Don't see anything like that on the main forum list.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in Denver. If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------

